# Grease Recommendations



## Backnsaddleagain (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm building up my first bike from bare frame tonight and am looking for grease recommendations. I've used Finish Line grease, (which without looking at the tube, I believe is teflon-based, as it is an opaque off-white) for the last few years of maintenance, but I saw that my LBS used a bluish transluscent grease when they pressed my headset and crown race. I can also see that the BB I have has some transluscent green grease from the factory. Is this transluscent grease better for certain applications? Any suggestions? I'm probably going to stop at my LBS to pick it up this afternoon and the mechanic isn't always there to ask, so I come hear to the experts. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Shimano grease, which is what your shop is using, or Phil Wood grease, comes in a green tube. Two of the best that works on the whole bike.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

whatever you already have


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lighter colored greases are good for seeing contamination, otherwise color makes little difference.

Personally I use a biodegradable soy based grease for most applications these days, it works just as well as the dino based stuff without the harmful chemicals and solvents (it even smells better) but most anything from an autoparts or hardware store will work fine (or you can buy from the bike shop for massive markup on the same grease).


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my answer from this thread that went over a lot of grease options:

I like the TriFlow Clear Synthetic Grease. It is clear so it doesn't ooze out all black and green if you over pack it (which I tend to do).

From their site:

_"Tri-Flow® Clear Synthetic Grease is a premium quality, extreme pressure, non-melting, waterproof formula that seals out water contaminants. It is available in handy squeeze tube for easy application and fits nicely in a grease gun. Our grease is compatible with most rubbers and plastic and stands up to extreme temperatures (-10° - +400° F). Guaranteed to optimize the performance of your equipment's moving parts, such as bearings and tracks, and will allow them to last longer and run quieter and smoother. Prevents rusting even when exposed to salt water! Formulated with P.T.F.E."_

I had a tube of Park Polylube 1000. It's greasiness was fine. I left it in the car in a toolbox for a several months and it ended up separating. It was in FL so the temperatures probably got pretty high. But shouldn't a grease be able to handle high temps, certainly the temperatures inside of a car? This was a big turnoff for me so I switched to the TriFlow and I have no complaints.

I also don't bother with a grease gun; I bought a plastic syringe at RiteAid for $2 and it works just as well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to chuckle and shake my head when people get 'bicycle specific' grease :lol: :nonod: ut:


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

Apparently Phil Wood grease is re-tubed marine grease? I heard you could go to a boat shop and buy a bucket for the same price as one tube or something.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Spindelatron said:


> whatever you already have


Exactly!

Just about any grease is good enough for the demands a bike has.

In fact I think you'll be hard pressed to find an unsuitable type of grease.

So, simple solution is the cheapest grease you can possibly find.

Magura


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I have to chuckle and shake my head when people get 'bicycle specific' grease :lol: :nonod: ut:




This is where marketing really pays off. 
Run of the mill grease, in 25ml tubes with a hefty price tag.

Magura


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use red devil grease by rock and roll lube. I use the park tool polylube or whatever on cheaper bikes. Any thing will work.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Flats said:


> Apparently Phil Wood grease is re-tubed marine grease? I heard you could go to a boat shop and buy a bucket for the same price as one tube or something.


I get my Marine grease from my local military surplus store.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

highdelll said:


> I have to chuckle and shake my head when people get 'bicycle specific' grease :lol: :nonod: ut:


I sometimes use grease made for paintball guns...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

slickoleum?? ...terrible for fork stanchions


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Flats said:


> Apparently Phil Wood grease is re-tubed marine grease? I heard you could go to a boat shop and buy a bucket for the same price as one tube or something.


thanks for the tip, that stuff is awesome. I bought a tube of phil wood grease and it lasted me for about 10 years now.


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

big fan of rock 'n roll products. They have a viscosity for every occasion.


----------



## Devinci luvr (Jul 26, 2009)

The difference in grease is the viscosity. Some greases are thicker and designed to last longer than others. I use Park Tools grease which is pretty thick and meant to last awhile before you need to redo anything. I also have Orontas grease which is like vasoline (exact same thickness) which is a little more slippy and smooth I find on headsets but it does not last as long. 

I find the park tools grease can last for 3-4 years where the Orontas starts degrading after a season of riding.


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

Not trying to thread jack but I love Lucas red and tacky #2 on all my other remote control stuff and on cars, anyone use this on their bikes?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, Mobil 1 synthetic grease turns to crust in about a year. You want a grease that will stick to bearing surfaces real well. Molybdenum and marine grease work well for this purpose. 

Another issue is toxicity. There are a lot products available in the market with serious cancer warnings. Most bearings on bikes these days are sealed, but if youre repacking suspension bearings and lubing brake levers, make sure youre using stuff thats certified for handling.


----------



## larrylund (Jan 26, 2008)

Marine Trailer Wheel Bearing Grease
you can find it anywhere and cheap


----------



## tightenup (Aug 29, 2011)

There are no "bike specific" greases. I'm a marine mechanic and I'll only use Krazy Grease on any of my bike parts because I use it at work on bearings and props.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I use this:









If I need to get something small, or in a tight place, I have a Finish Line grease gun+the white teflon grease.

mostly about convenience, and a quality grease. Beyond that...


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

I use this, which my understanding is used by GE jet engines. I got it for free, but it also works pretty damn good too.


----------

